# AKFF advertising



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Since one of the mods for told me that a little bit of revenue comes to AKFF each time there is a click through on an ad on the website I have paid attention to the ads and click through a few things that looked interesting. I thought there was a lot of sophisticated software matching the ads to the likely demographic of the website.

This morning there was an ad for Ferraris. My guess is that not too many AKFFs have a stable of Ferraris or are considering getting into it. Has this been the most mismatched ad on our website? I haven't seen any posts on how you fit a roof rack on an Enzo, but I guess you would fit it onto the LX 570 - so how many closet Ferrari owners do we have?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

It's based on your browsing history plus the page content.

For instance, Squidder likes lesbians

viewtopic.php?f=18&t=28497&p=300501&hilit=lesbian#p300478


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

skorgard said:


> Has this been the most mismatched ad on our website?


Perhaps Google can see in Swing kayak connoisseurs, paddlers who may be potential Ferrari owners .... a match of two old marques.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWftEEnAAADrfgAAQQOcSECEpECA//9/wMAEmpQap6eo1NGU8TTUmh6jyjTyT0gwAyaaDIYIaYjRgaMlMmkxMmNQhoeoGmht4Zd+Dfs3u09/e5gl0G5WjfJdtoeipsjqP7JvzlRsDviGcW8dbPqmNWRCoDFuc875JHej7RmdNeNNeJ34IiYKUK4w3by3W8Dohq4+/BFA4v1km6oE8SPRnbnLZRySC3NAjEBINtIa7MA9YhUevij9tZCWaVKeZqz+s2nbk3NZblgW2BavOxWVtFYDhtCQ8X5w+diFYSJ2Ckp5kid2RyxfvcO8RQ3ZwguSAJwggKSBMhhc5yiRHtfaj6415XrYQiZTycGTgCXJQrlBhkomj065ily00jhxoNbeDCthEsHyJFOFzjCYaHaaiy3lIF0KONDf4wrP+kJh2V70niTxx/xdyRThQkPtEEnA=


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Dodge said:


> skorgard said:
> 
> 
> > Has this been the most mismatched ad on our website?
> ...


I have a wavedance kingfisher than sits on a rusted 1994 falcon - can't upgrade ether atm , Ferrari cost is just out of reach


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

So, should we all do our bit and click through some of the sites to ensure our forum has the resources to pay it's way?

I rarely click on those ads but on one or two occassions have seen ads that have been very approriate at the time and have done so. It's never resulted in a transaction though.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Humbug!
I clicked onto the Ferrari ad, but got no response. Must be too old or too poor to even see it! :shock: :shock:

Cheers.... poor, old andybear :shock:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I looked for ugg boots on line once, and now I am plagued by the bloody things.
Maybe I should search for tits.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I must be even poorer, I don't even get to see the Ferrari ad!


----------



## Tiberium (Mar 3, 2012)

Isn't there a new law now that you have to state if you making money from ads at the footer (bottom) of your website? :?
If your sick of ads like me I use Ad Blocker for Google chrome. Its free and its from the Google store.

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/deta ... kkbiglidom


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not seeing any "hook up for wild sex with young studs in your area".....mrs mustnt be sick of me just yet.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

patwah said:


> I keep getting "How to dispose of a body after dinner with forum members"


Desert ?
Dessert ?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Very clever Keza! :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

RedPhoenix said:


> Tiberium said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't there a new law now that you have to state if you making money from ads at the footer (bottom) of your website? :?
> ...


Managed to miss this on my first read through of the thread. Not sure I like the :? But you do have a point - if by "making money" you mean "using every cent of google ads revenue we earn to pay for site hosting fees, and to buy prizes for comps" then yes, we do that. By the way, I notice that Tiberium has submitted an entry in the monthly photo comp - where he is eligible to win a prize which we bought with Google Ads revenue! :?


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

patwah said:


> I keep getting "How to dispose of a body after dinner with forum members"


All I got when I tried that, was "get best price for........after dinner with forum members :twisted: :twisted:

Cheers all andybear :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

There is a new EU privacy law regarding cookies.
http://www.advanced-web-metrics.com/blo ... acy-law-3/

No eating them after 9pm.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

patwah said:


> I keep getting "How to dispose of a body after dinner with forum members"


 :shock:

I've cancelled my flight.

trev


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

patwah said:


> I keep getting "How to dispose of a body after dinner with forum members"


Funny, now ive got "Organic Butcher Melbourne"..........Coincidence?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

I've got 'Sydney tools'... coincidence?


----------



## Tiberium (Mar 3, 2012)

Squidder said:


> RedPhoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Tiberium said:
> ...


Good intention was meant for my comment. I was asking if it was true about the new law because I was told by my English teacher about it today. I didn't mean anything against AKFF having ads. 
Red I understand what you mean and I want to support AKFF like many others but ad blocker is good for websites like youtube and ebay. If there is another way I can support AKFF I would be happy to help out.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah to add blocker!......but does that mean I'm just free loading.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I have learnt something about the targeting of ads. I am still puzzled why they think that I will want to look at a Ferrari website. Last car I bought was a second hand Tarago. I don't think that Ferrari do kiddie seats.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

skorgard said:


> Well I have learnt something about the targeting of ads. I am still puzzled why they think that I will want to look at a Ferrari website. Last car I bought was a second hand Tarago. I don't think that Ferrari do kiddie seats.


Have you bought a Stella recently ?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

They obviously see my bank details and know that I'm overworked and underpaid and in need of a holiday kayaking with doplphins atmbyron bay?


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

keza said:


> Have you bought a Stella recently ?


I don't use eggbeaters except for SPs.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

skorgard said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > Have you bought a Stella recently ?
> ...


Just thought they may have pinned stella owners as potential ferrari buyers


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I have google ads blocked at home. I can't block it at work.

I have lots of ads for older ladies looking for flings, and that's at the place where I actually censor what I search. I am unsure what my home computer may turn up.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Google and other web applications are very smart and very evil.

All the ads I get are azn girls, high heels, fishing tackle and Disney memorabilia. I'm guessing the first 3 are mine and the 4th my son's.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

After my posting on Wordpress I'm now getting ads for $1 domain names. That's just creepy good.


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

Wouldn't it be great to see a proangler on a ferrari, I guess a fisha 550 would be more appropriate.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Subaru on sale and, surprise, surprise, more holidays....working in NT this time.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

So which is it Thule or Rhino for roof racks on the Ferrari ?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Slide said:


> Wouldn't it be great to see a ferrari on a pro angler, I guess a fisha 550 would be more appropriate.


FIFY.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

i lol'd.


----------



## COZZIE (Jan 16, 2012)

"............"


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

COZZIE said:


> Just trying to sell you one of these.......


Oooohhhhh I want one...


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

suehobieadventure said:


> So which is it Thule or Rhino for roof racks on the Ferrari ?


Obviously Thule - European, more class...


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

My new car, I saw an ad on here...and..... well just an impulse buy...... roof racks were a bitch.....


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Don't be rediculous. Everyone knows that you can't get racks for Feraris.
I used a trailer. Of course the tow bar ball is a little low, but that's easily solved. I got a few of me Leb mates around and we slammed the trailer. Fully sick.


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

If you'll tolerat a bit of seriousness, why not issue awards for donations. As well as 'legend' and 'TOW' awards what about 'Bronze, Silver and Gold Contributor' awards like some other forums do. Not membership fees with exclusive benefits, but at least allow members to show their support. Maybe even a page with a 'thermometer' showing total contributions for the year against site maintenance costs etc. In general, why not be a bit more up front about seeking members support. I wouldn't contribute a cent, but I'm sure some others out there would ( ;-)).

Surely there is a way we can assist without having to have dirty soulless ads enticing people away from the purity of investing in their kayaking passion!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

A small banner at the top of the page is hardly a dirty soulless ad campaign. It's barely noticeable and after you've been here a while it becomes part of the furniture much like the logo banner at the top.


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

You dont like my Ferrari?
Serious? Get serious.......


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

ok serious.... I have no issue with the banner ads, if I want to look at them I do so, I actually dont 'see' them at all...... must be a slow news day today....


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

nezevic said:


> A small banner at the top of the page is hardly a dirty soulless ad campaign. It's barely noticeable and after you've been here a while it becomes part of the furniture much like the logo banner at the top.


I remember when the "Kayak Fishing Down Under" bit of the banner was spotted by someone a few years (?) back and a thread was started about it. Turned out it's always been there but many people had never even seen it.


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

My comment about dirty soulless ads 
was tongue in cheek. Although my thoughts on fund raising alternatives weren't .


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

goanywhere said:


> My comment about dirty soulless ads
> was tongue in cheek. Although my thoughts on fund raising alternatives weren't .


I'm on another forum that runs something similar. What tends to happen is the people that pay sponsorship end up feeling like they "own" the forum and bullying those that don't pay. A lot of arguments end up with "Yeah, well I help pay for this site and you don't so get stuffed".


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

leftieant said:


> Junglefisher said:
> 
> 
> > goanywhere said:
> ...


Yep, I agree.

I could imagine that there may be another layer of complexity with legal/admin issues should money start flowing in from members. At what stage do the volunteers who administer this place start to slip a noose around their necks. I don't want to sound like the fun police but once someone finds out that they could potentially be liable in some obscure event, they're not going to be here doing the excellent job they do, and you can't blame them for that, I'd be handing my resignation in too.

As leftieant says, if it aiint broke, dont fix it. If the forum was at risk of closing down due to financial issues I'm sure there would be discussion around it at the time and that's when a decision would be made whether it was to be fixed or not.

Anyway, my 20c worth, I don't notice the ads.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I've recently been looking at accommodation around the place and noticed one of the google ads on the forum was a hotel booking place, obviously as a result of my search history.

I decided to check them out as I'm still in the process of looking around for something suitable and narrowed in on a couple of possibilities. Now back on the forum, there is only one google ad showing and it's the one that I honed in on the most.

Most of the times I hate advertising but this time I must say that it's rather useful to have big brother watching over me to give me a few suggestions when I need them. Hopefully it keeps the coffers at AKFF central topped up too.


----------

